# Loose headset



## Greg (Jun 8, 2010)

Just noticed a very slight wobble. Remind me again the procedure to adjust it. IIRC, loosen the two horizontal bolts on the "clamp" (or whatever it's called) at the top of the headset. And then tighten the single vertical bolt that extends down into it, right? How much should I start with? Maybe a half turn? I know it's a bad thing to overtighten.


----------



## Marc (Jun 8, 2010)

Greg said:


> Just noticed a very slight wobble. Remind me again the procedure to adjust it. IIRC, loosen the two horizontal bolts on the "clamp" (or whatever it's called) at the top of the headset. And then tighten the single vertical bolt that extends down into it, right? How much should I start with? Maybe a half turn? I know it's a bad thing to overtighten.



One eighth of a turn to start.  Then tighten the stem clamp bolts a bit and check for play by applying front brake with one hand, put the other at the headset/head tube mating point (top of the head tube) and try to rock the bike back and forth.  If the headset still moves relative to the head tube, loosen the clamp bolts all the way again and tighted the star nut bolt (top bolt).  When finished, make sure the stem is aligned with the front wheel and snug up both clamp bolts good and tight.

Tightening too much by itself is not a problem unless you go so overboard you break all the tabs of the star nut (been there, done that), but riding with it too tight will adversely affect steering and wear the bearings quicker.

It should be just tight enough to eliminate play when you do the rocking test, but still loose enough so there's NO noticeable resistance when you turn the handle bars with the front wheel off the ground.


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks Marc.


----------



## powbmps (Jun 8, 2010)

Greg said:


> Thanks Marc.



Perfect timing.  I encountered the same problem yesterday.


----------



## Marc (Jun 8, 2010)

No prob.  Sometimes it takes a few tries to hit that sweet spot.

One thing that can help is taking the star nut bolt all the way out (take the little cap with it), pulling the stem off, and then put a little grease on the top of the fork tube and also on the threads of the star nut bolt.  This will help you get a finer adjustment of the whole assembly, and should keep the star nut bolt of seizing later down the line.


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2010)

This is what I have. Okay to use?


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh, duh. Nevermind. It says "headsets" right on it... :roll:


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 8, 2010)

Greg said:


> Oh, duh. Nevermind. It says "headsets" right on it... :roll:



Also a pic of one too!


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2010)

1/4 turn. 90 seconds. All set. Thanks.


----------

